# red internet light on modem, help?



## jackson6281 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey everyone.
I have a problem with my dsl gateway, it is a 2701 hgv-w bigpond adsl gateway and my service provider is bigpond. every 15-20 minutes or so my internt light goes from green to red for about 10 seconds and then it goes green again. Does anyone know what is happening and how i could fix it? Thanks.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

You probably will need to work with your Internet provider and or phone company (hopefuly one in the same)
It could be a defective 2701, phone lines could be defective. Occasionally home wiring can be an issue.

Have you had any electrical storms or heavy rain? (retired phone co repairman here) Do you hear any static or hum on the phone line? Anyone in the house been playing in the phone wiring?

But first verify you have a filter with every phone, instrument, ans machine,(anything plugged into a phone jack) and if you have a burg alarm it may need a special dsl filter. OR you have a whole house filter at the NI.
Also, do you have any one you can borrow a DSL modem from to eliminate that issue?

In the end, having a whole house filter is better long term.


----------



## jackson6281 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't hear any static on the phone line, noones been playing with the wiring and we have a filter with evrry phone. I'm not sure what it could be then, thanks for the reply. Any one else have any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The first reply was right on target. This is an issue from the modem outward. I'd talk to the ISP.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Internet light usually indicates your authentication to your ISP. If your internet light turns red and then it'll go back to green then it means your dropping your connection. Not really with your dsl signal but rather the authentication. Might wanna talk to your ISP so that they can check it out. Possible network congestion.


----------

